# Besides Disneyland



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 26, 2009)

What would Tuggers suggest for a mom and her 3 sons, 12, 10 and 7 to do in the Anaheim area while DH is there on business?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 26, 2009)

Knott's Berry Farm, Legoland, and Universal, of course.  I love going to the Disneyland area--so much to do.


----------



## calgal (Jun 26, 2009)

There is a very nice science discovery museum in Santa Ana, and the beach is not far away if you are talking about a warm weather trip. There is a also California Adventure, the other Disney park next to Disneyland.


----------



## csalter2 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Other Ideas*

Legoland and Universal are not in the Anaheim area as you would have to drive quite a bit for each, but Medieval Times would be a great experience one evening. Also, there is a Ripley's Believe It or not and a Madam Tossaud's Wax Museum. These are all really close to Disney.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't know if you mean in addition to Disneyland, or excluding DL, but if you are going to DL, too, consider the Costco City Pass - it's like getting 2 free days in the SCA parks.


----------



## lprstn (Jun 26, 2009)

You have got to take them to the beach...well worth it Coronado...


----------



## Luanne (Jun 26, 2009)

lprstn said:


> You have got to take them to the beach...well worth it Coronado...



The beach yes, but there are many beaches much closer than Coronado.    Newport Beach, Corona del Mar, Huntington, just to name a few.


----------



## Carl D (Jun 26, 2009)

Not sure if your kids are into baseball, but you could check to see if the Angels are in town.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 26, 2009)

Luanne said:


> The beach yes, but there are many beaches much closer than Coronado.    Newport Beach, Corona del Mar, Huntington, just to name a few.



You are right, there are a lot of beaches much closer than Coronado.  

The best beach as far as I am concerned is Laguna Beach, and it's easy to get to from Anaheim/Disney area.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 26, 2009)

ricoba said:


> You are right, there are a lot of beaches much closer than Coronado.
> 
> The best beach as far as I am concerned is Laguna Beach, and it's easy to get to from Anaheim/Disney area.



With beaches here you need to select with what you expect from a beach.  Some here are for jumping around in the surf zone, some are best for surfing, some for swimming, some for scuba diving and some are just plain pretty.  There are long extended runs of sand, some others tucked away within coves.

Laguna are the pretty ones.  Huntington tends to be surf and long stretches of sand. 

Something for everyone if you know what you like.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks so far.  I am posting on behalf of my daughter- they live in Barbados, and might like to dip their toes in the Pacific, but I'm not sure a beach outing is critical.

They will be heading to San Diego as well- any opinions on the zoo vs the wild animal park?


----------



## davenlib (Jun 27, 2009)

I responded to this post the otherday and dont see it here so I will re-post...

Knotts Soak City is a great waterpark...If they like skateboarding try Vans Skatepark at the Block of Orange.  take a trip to Balboa Island have a Balboa Bar (chocolate covered Ice Cream bar) then take the ferry over to the Peninsula and go to the beach there.. 

Also downtown Disney has lots of fun things to do including Buidl a Bear workshop.

Have fun


----------



## Barbeque (Jun 27, 2009)

For a few hours how about Dave and Buster's
www.daveandbusters.com

They have one in Orange and one in Irvine


----------



## janej (Jun 27, 2009)

My boys loved seeing the Midway carrier  and the stars on Hollywood blvd.


----------



## kapear (Jun 28, 2009)

I will second many of the suggestions offered already. The Discovery Science Museum is just south on the 5 freeway. The Angels would be another great option if they are in town. Having grown up in Huntington Beach, I am partial to that beach. Ruby's at the end of the pier has great milkshakes.  Another option would be to drive to Newport/ Balboa and take the ferry across to the island. Try a chocolate dipped Balboa Bar. A visit to Southern CA should also include a trip to In-N-Out Burgers.  The Orange County fair will be in town in July. 

As far as the zoo vs. the animal park in San Diego, both are great.  Depending on the time of year , the animal park can be hot as it is inland quite a bit.

Other options: There is a great aquarium in Long Beach. There is also the Scripps Aquarium in La Jolla (San Diego).


----------



## glenn1000 (Jun 28, 2009)

beejaybeeohio said:


> They will be heading to San Diego as well- any opinions on the zoo vs the wild animal park?



The zoo is great but I find it a bit overwhelming. My preference for a low key day would be the Wild Animal Park- it's great- or if you feel energetic then the zoo is one of the best. The theme parks can be really tiring so a quiet day can be nice.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 28, 2009)

Le Brea Tar Pits.  Farmers Market. Both in LA.  I don't think it is that far from where you will be.  My kids loved the Tar Pits and they were about 13 and 10. I loved the Tar Pits.


----------



## davenlib (Jun 28, 2009)

just back from an overnighter in Westwood so here are a few more ideas is you want to drive about an hour north of Anaheim..  The J Paul Getty Museum was awesome.. I think maybe kids will like it if you dont stay too long. there is a great.. I mean AWESOME cupcake place near Rodeo drive called Sprinkles.. there was a line out the door the whole time we were there but their red velvet cupcake was to die for.. then we drove around and envied at all the mansions.. we actually saw Jay Leno driving around..we were also in front of the UCLA medical center when they announced Michael Jackson was dead.. what a trip..
there are many beaches there too.just a thought....:whoopie:


----------



## SallyMagoo (Jul 1, 2009)

I remember a boat trip to Catalina Island being a highlight to our trip when we visited Southern California when I was in high school.  I imagine it would be costly for several people.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Jul 16, 2009)

How about the Queen Mary or the Aquarium of the Pacific in Long Beach?

There's also whale watching trips to Catalina Island.

http://www.daveyslocker.com/ww.html

I went on an ACS trip which isn't too costly and is cheaper than going to an amusement park like Disneyland.


----------

